# Indefinite Leave to remain and mortgage application



## bugplant (Feb 13, 2013)

Handed my ILR application in the end of Nov last year, and obviously I'm still playing the waiting game. The bank doesn't want to process our mortgage application until I have my ILR visa. Is this common?  We are first time buyers, any comments will be appreciated 

I know that under the new immigration rule, spouses have to hold the spouse visa for about 5 years before they could apply for the settlement visa. So, does that mean under the new rules poor couples like us have to rent for at least 5 years before they could apply for a mortgage? sound inhuman


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, this is common.

Our mortgage company wouldn't even consider putting my name on the mortgage because I'm just newly in the UK on a FLR(M)... I get to apply for ILR in October '14. 

Fortunately for us, E earns enough at his job and has had a mortgage before, so we were able to secure it without my name being on it.

So yes, it would appear that those who are "new rules" will likely have to wait 5 years to get ILR and be able to have their name(s) added to the mortgage.


----------



## bugplant (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl! We understand it better now. 

One of my friends got her name on their mortgage before her settlement visa is granted, but her husband works in the bank, I think that's an expection.


----------

